# Bromeliad - Fly Speck Scale. How bad is it?



## Xanneth (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Sorry about the noob question. I am in the process of setting up my first viv (36x18x36" exo terra) and a lovely friend of mine gave me a few bromeliads that her mum had growing on a tree. Someone has recently told me they have flyspeck scale. How bad is it? Is the pest bad enough for you to not use the plant in the vivarium? Would it be better for me to just plant them in the trees outside and buy some scale-free broms from a nursery? I've tried googling but haven't found much information on just how bad this scale is. I am guessing that in outdoor conditions it wouldn't be too bad, but in an enclosed space it may take over the plant pretty quickly? There are quite a few little black dots on all of the broms leaves.

Any opinions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

I wouldn't put them into the vivarium. Hard scales are difficult to get at since the females are encased in shellac. I can't think of any treatments for the plants to get rid of them that would also be safe afterwards so you can use them in the vivarium. I know people use neem oil, but that's toxic to fish and amphibians as well. Since you can't use malathion or imidacloprid I'd just leave the plants out. If you put them in the scales will just reproduce and wipe them out, forcing their removal anyway.


----------



## Xanneth (Jul 4, 2013)

I thought that may be the case. Thanks so much for the confirmation.


----------

